# its gone



## A.J. (Jan 14, 2004)

Hello everyone

Well my car got totalled

I was driving down the turnpike cruising at 70-75mph when a gran Marquis decided to make an illegal U-turn in front of me. The collision occured at 60mph head on. My car was totalled, and so was the other car. The collision was so bad that it threw the other car 208 feet. My cars frame was buckeled. My driver side shock tower was pressed against the firewall, the firewall was warped along with the floorpan. The engine was broken( had a baseball size hole in the block and the valvecover was shattered. I have pics if anyone wants to see i will e-mail them to you. I warn you, it doesnt look pretty. The insurance company said there was about 17k in damage to my car.

I am sad that this happned, but am happy that my rb wasnt in the car yet. I currently have an RB26 swap sitting in my shop looking pretty if any one is interested.

I think i am going to get a C5 or a used porsche or something like that.


----------



## yellow240sxs14 (Jan 22, 2004)

*send me pics*



A.J. said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Well my car got totalled
> 
> ...



send pics to [email protected]


----------



## yellow240sxs14 (Jan 22, 2004)

*shit happens*

hey man don't feel to bad i totaled mine but i brought it back to life and made ti even better. now i have the 14a conversion.


----------



## A.J. (Jan 14, 2004)

the insurance said that there was $17,000 in damage. The pics are low resolution, but i will send them to you guys anyways. It is sad, but hey, atleast i am still alive.

I cant make up my mind on what kind of car to get.

C5= Good quick car, but made from shotty materials

Boxster= Slow, but handles really good, a little bit too femenine though

Q45= Quick for what it is, super safe, and really nicely constructed.

I hate making decisions.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

sorry bout your car. hey the lotus elise starts @$39,900. go $25k down and finance. 1.2g's roadholding. *drool*


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

sorry to hear about your loss 
glad that you're okay tho 

i say go w/ porsche.. i like porsche (even tho some ppl say its for old retired folks *cough*kevin*cough  )


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

its cuz i like the NA NA NA NAVIGATOR!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Glad your all right? Anything broken or bruised or anything? DId you get cited for doing 60mph? Or was that legal speed? Well live another day and drive a better car... have you thought about the Audi S4??? Or Subaru WRX STi? Maybe a Camaro SS? Dunno what your tastes are, but just throwing out other ish that's fast.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

lotus elise! or an R32. thats not a bad choice either


----------



## Falkon (Nov 17, 2003)

Thank God you were driving a car as safe as that Nissan. I'm sorry about your loss. 

If you're looking for a new car I have no clue what car would be good *cough* Elise *cough* I mean there's so many out there *cough* 1.2g skidpad *cough* 0-60 3.5 *cough* 48mpg *cough* reliable toyota engine *cough* 

I think you'll find the best car for you.


----------



## A.J. (Jan 14, 2004)

I did not get charged with the accident. The speed limit was 70mph and i hit the brakes just before the collision.

I went test driving cars and i am having a hard time leaving the nissan brand, especially after seeing how well it held up in such a violent collision.

I test drove a new infinity Q45 and it is awesome. I figure that i am getting older and that maybe 4 doors is more practical.

As for some of the cars that you guys mentioned, The S4 is fun (i have driven a brand new one a couple of times) but not really my taste, plus has anyone here ever worked on a VW/Audi, it is obvious that the nazi's owned that company at one time. They are definately not a very fun car to work on.

The elise, another wonderful car, but i have a hard time imagining a 60mph head on collision in one of those. They are beutiful, and have the performance to match their looks, but the safety factor is going to play a major role in my next car purchase.

Camaro SS, wow where to start here, Lets see if i wanted a car like this i still own a 95 mustang gts rolling chassis with 13" brembo brakes and $5k in chassis work. I would build that long befor getting a camaro SS. The mustang used to have near 800whp before i traded the motor. Infact i still have a new Vortech T-Trim charger for that car as well.

I belive that the Q45 is the best car for where my life and business is taking me. Plus i have a 1991 sentra SE-R with 290whp for the fun factor.

Q45 32valve V8, Rear wheel drive, limited slip rear diff,Copious amounts of rear leg room, MADE BY NISSAN.

I soon will be selling some items for the skyline swap including an Rb26dett with only 13k kilometers.

I will continue to post on this board as i am a die hard nissan fan


----------



## Falkon (Nov 17, 2003)

If you're going for a daily driver, I'd say go FWD for the versitility. The Acura TL is a the best bang for the buck out there right now.

The Q45 is a great one also if you're looking for a V8.

The Elise is not really a death trap. It's structure is just made using lighter materials. It's no less safe than the NSX.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Can you email me some pix [email protected] 
Have you thought about Lexus? cant go wrong with toyota.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

about an R32. if you want 4 door, get a gts or something like that(if you go gts, you could get a newer year for the same price)

and i dont know if the guy up there with the *cough* is mocking me or not, but he makes a good point about the elise


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

GO BIMMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

used m3?


----------



## Falkon (Nov 17, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> about an R32. if you want 4 door, get a gts or something like that(if you go gts, you could get a newer year for the same price)
> 
> and i dont know if the guy up there with the *cough* is mocking me or not, but he makes a good point about the elise


The Elise is friggin awesome, and no, I'm not mocking you :thumbup: 

I'm thinking more and more you need an infinity or acura.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

sorry, kinda hard to tell. its all good. yes the elise is frikken awsome


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

i used to be a huge bimmer fan till i moved in with my aunt (drove a 95 325i) and an acura buddy of mine brought his friend in his gorgeous brand new 325 to the track. My aunts fell apart every week and I went cross eyed looking under the hood. The friend of a friend ran low 16s all night...

me = not impressed by bmw, but they still are really hot cars...

The Acura TL is an excellent choice as it is the first to have built in Bluetooth wireless technology and has an incredibly soft ride. They changed the way motor accelerates in the sense that it doesn't have much low end power (purposely) so that the car has more of a refined, luxurious sense of power. Very nice car.

the Q45 would be my choice personally as they are nissan (good reason), and they are V8, and just extremely comfortable. I haven't checked the price, but i'm sure the Q is more expensive than the TL, but i'd take a Q45 over a TL anyday...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i like bimmers..  make a friend at your local bimmer dealershop.. my dad has a buddy who works at the bimmer dealershop.. got a 97 750iL w/ just about all the options + 20 inch chromes with about 80K miles for 23grand


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

if i could ban people, i'd ban you just for jealousy purposes...

haha


----------



## Falkon (Nov 17, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> The Acura TL is an excellent choice as it is the first to have built in Bluetooth wireless technology and has an incredibly soft ride. They changed the way motor accelerates in the sense that it doesn't have much low end power (purposely) so that the car has more of a refined, luxurious sense of power. Very nice car.


They did put a lot of thought into the TL. I went and sat in one. The room is amazing as are the materials. There is a lack of cheap materials that most cars have. Does Infinity have the same body requirements as Acura? I know that most panels can only have certain gaps between panels that must be even on all sides or they send them back. As for the engine, they use some of their great things from previous cars also. Dual staging intake, cold air induction, i-vtec, etc. The things I like best about them are they get 30mpg and they come in a 6-speed manual. The thing I don't like about the car is that it isn't RWD bah.

I like the Infinities. I'm not a V8 fan, so I'd probably end up with a G35C. THAT is a NICE CAR. VERY well designed. I think it fits a certain niche perfectly.


----------



## A.J. (Jan 14, 2004)

Hey i like the TL-S, one of my customers has a TL-S auto that runs 13.9 in the quarter all day long. They are nice cars, i just really dont like big cars with front wheel drive. Its ok in small cars, but it doesnt seem right in larger cars.


----------



## Falkon (Nov 17, 2003)

A.J. said:


> Hey i like the TL-S, one of my customers has a TL-S auto that runs 13.9 in the quarter all day long. They are nice cars, i just really dont like big cars with front wheel drive. Its ok in small cars, but it doesnt seem right in larger cars.


I agree, I really don't like big cars either. Heck I drive a Del Sol, so it should be apparant. I don't really like FWD either. That's why after my Sol sells I get a 240SX.


----------

